
Ask HN: Why are hackers called different 'hats'? - baalimago
I&#x27;m aware of the black&#x2F;white&#x2F;grey hats, but why is it hats?<p>I apologize for this rather low level question void of any real material, and I&#x27;m aware it&#x27;s not really a question up for discussion, but I&#x27;m not really able to google out an answer and I don&#x27;t know if Stackoverflow is the right forum to ask.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
montrose
In some cowboy movies, the bad guy wore a black hat and the good guy wore a
white hat.

~~~
baalimago
Oh, like the scene in Westworld..! That makes sense, thanks

~~~
eesmith
See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hat)
.

